# "Six Hot Chicks" Blog



## kdelbiondo (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi all! I just graduated college and I'm raising 6 chicks for the first time ever in my backyard. I am documenting my experience in my blog, http://sixhotchicks.blogspot.com/ . I just wanted to share my blog with all of you fellow beginners so that you can either get inspiration from it, comment on it and help me out if I seem like I am doing something wrong (I'd love any comments about anything!), or you can check out my blog to simply smile from my pictures 

Good luck to all of you fellow beginners! Hope you are having as much fun as I am.

-Kayla


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice blog. 

Did you find a good site that will address whether or not the birds are getting enough vitamins and minerals and protein if you mix your own feed? That is one of the advantages of commercial feed. If its fresh then everything they need to remain healthy is included in the feed.


----------



## kdelbiondo (Jun 9, 2015)

I found that recipe in Storey's Guide to Raising Poultry by Glenn Drowns


----------



## kdelbiondo (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for checking out my blog  what do you think about that homemade feed recipe from Storey's Guide?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't answer that question since I don't know what it is. If it is written for today's understanding of what it takes to keep a flock happy then there is probably nothing wrong with it. 

Have you checked to make certain you can get the ingredients you need? When I explored it some years ago getting most of the grain in my area was not going to happen. And the quantities were in 50 and 100 pound bags, way too much even for my flock of a hundred birds.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I really enjoyed your blog. I plan on starting my flock in late August / early September, so following you will kinda give me a little "preview" of what to expect! Congrats on your adorable new family members!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Cute blog, looks like you are having a great time with your new family members.


----------



## kdelbiondo (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you all SO much for the support! Check out my blog for my newest post that I just wrote today, http://sixhotchicks.blogspot.com/ . My girls went outside for their first time and their coop has been assembled! Feel free to comment on my blog and good luck to all of you 

-Kayla


----------



## kdelbiondo (Jun 9, 2015)

8hensalaying ---- I'm so glad following my blog will help you when you embark on your chicken-raising journey in August! Please let me know if you have any questions 

-Kayla


----------



## kdelbiondo (Jun 9, 2015)

I just bought an organic 50 lb bag that was decently priced, good idea.


----------



## kdelbiondo (Jun 9, 2015)

New blog post if any of you care to read it and/or pass it along to friends 

http://sixhotchicks.blogspot.com/

Hope you all had a nice 4th of July!

-Kayla


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just so you know, Kayla, my birds have never been on layer. Layer is more of a convenience to the human. Mine have remained on a 20% feed all of their lives with free choice oyster shells offered in a separate container.

They have also spent most of their lives on a feed with animal protein as opposed to a soy protein.


----------

